# Last time ever not-using a QT tank.



## BishQueen (Aug 28, 2015)

I've got all of my healthiest fish from my LFS & they've all been great. 
But I got a replacement Pleco from it Sunday & he's dead. -Already. -sigh-
SO.
I am just scared not using a QT tank in the past has been a mistake. With my two swords & angel, as it seems something's been spread amongst them.
Since my spare was in use, I just thought he'd be ok being that my LFS fish have all been fine.Now I'm just done. Going to buy another tank, filter, & heater tomorrow for it. 
On another note, I have another LFS who buys and sells fish so I'm thinking of seeing if he wants my jaguar being that my 55 will probably stay as is and I'm not going to strictly keep my jag in it. -As much as I want too.
Whatevs.
Got a few phone calls & acclamations to make being that my swords have finished their tetracycline treatment and are ready to be put back in my tank. :3


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

This is good, now if a new inhabitant has a disease then it won't affect your other fish. I learned this the hard way . I lost 6 neons, an ELECTRIC blue german ram( costs me $20!!!) and a BEAUTIFUL betta. *Sighs* I still miss them.


----------

